
Show HN: Storyline iOS app launched - lejlapi
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1191799866
======
lejlapi
We just released Storyline, a storytelling app that lets you collaboratively
create group videos. If it sound interesting, why not give it a try - we would
appreciate to have a few opinionated users giving us feedback. :) Thanks!

